# DIY arrow saw



## Kmorrow63 (Aug 1, 2013)

I know there are a bunch of threads on here about DIY arrow saws but I just finished mine and felt as if I needed to share how I made it. 


































I believe it cost me a total of $45 or $50. The saw was $35 from harbor freight, the aluminum angle and straight edge was $10 or $12. The wood and hardware I had laying around the garage. Over all I am very happy how it turned out and can't wait to start building arrows!


----------



## Tinfoil (May 4, 2010)

Simple as it gets. Thanks. HH Jerry


----------



## kawabunga (Oct 21, 2009)

Was just looking at those saws and was wondering how that blade would work on carbon, looks like a nice setup.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

If you want I can send you abrasive blade for it. I have about 50 of them.


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

Outsider said:


> If you want I can send you abrasive blade for it. I have about 50 of them.


Where did you find abrasive blades to fit that thing??????????


----------



## gommer (Oct 3, 2013)

I bought these:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006NDQKM?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00

But, when I bought them (over a year ago) they were only $6 so... I'd be looking for a cheaper source 'cause $31 is rough.

I built something similar to this - the problem I had with it was the saw would splinter the arrow on the cut. It just didn't have the RPMs to make a clean cut. I tried going slow, fast, new blades, different arrows... it just didn't have the RPMs to make a clean cut. I've seen a lot of these done and people did fine so I suspect I just lost the Harbor-Freight-cheap-tool-lottery and got a slow saw. So my only advice would be to get the saw and test it out before you invest anything else into it. 
(The saw was only $20 at Harbor Freight, so not like I could complain...)


This is the same saw:
http://www.amazon.com/TruePower-919...sbs_328_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1A5FHJ7G6VY9NNTWXW8J

You'll note one of the top reviews reads:
"they claim that this saw spin 7800rpm it doesnt. in fact I would venture to guess its under 4000rpm I was trying to cut carbon arrows with it and they were chipping out. You just dont get chipping unless your under 5000rpm."

Has lots of good reviews, too, so I don't know... but it's not a lottery I was willing to play twice.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

gommer said:


> I bought these:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006NDQKM?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00
> 
> But, when I bought them (over a year ago) they were only $6 so... I'd be looking for a cheaper source 'cause $31 is rough.
> ...


It's not the saw that was causing splinters. It's your blade. 0.35" is pretty thick and heavy. The weight of the blade slow the saw down. My blades are 0.050" thick. They cut very nice. 
If you want to you can buy them here: http://archerybid.com/auction-feed/?ult_auc_id=113


----------



## gommer (Oct 3, 2013)

Outsider said:


> It's not the saw that was causing splinters. It's your blade. 0.35" is pretty thick and heavy. The weight of the blade slow the saw down. My blades are 0.050" thick. They cut very nice.
> If you want to you can buy them here: http://archerybid.com/auction-feed/?ult_auc_id=113


That makes sense. Thanks for the link I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Or you can just contact me via PM to buy the blades, if it's more convenient for you.


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Been wanting to make one of these for awhile - thanks for posting.


----------



## KyleD88 (Jul 17, 2017)

I know this is an old thread, but its still a very nice setup. I might throw some dowels in there for all my fixed distances.
Nice work! :thumbs_up


----------



## Weaklink741 (Oct 16, 2015)

Very nice, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## barrettm95 (Jun 24, 2017)

This is cool, I always have a bow shop do it for me at a cost. This can help eliminate that.


----------



## KyleD88 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks for the idea Kmorrow63. I switched a few things around and added the pin at the back to work as a stop for the nock. It also holds the arrow perfectly horizontal.


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! I'm thinking about building one.


----------



## Propknut (Apr 8, 2018)

Looks good


----------



## DNez2001 (Sep 3, 2017)

any updates on the thin 2" blades to use?


----------



## Ozzwald782 (Mar 19, 2018)

What are you using to cut


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Guys I should have more wheels for the Harbor Freight mini saw this week.


----------



## brandonjb (Jan 1, 2014)

awesome


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Blades for Harbor Freight Mini Saw are here. http://archerydezign.com/arrow-saw-blade-harbor-freight-mini-cut-off-saw-blade-2in-blade


----------



## sean91285 (Oct 4, 2010)

very nice. what rpm is the saw?


----------



## bear bows (Oct 26, 2012)

building one of my own had coupon for saw at harbor freight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rpri5684 (Jun 1, 2018)

Thanks! Working on mine now.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Floridafulldraw (May 12, 2018)

Nice I've been looking into this. Buying the stuff to start building myself one now


----------



## GatorHiott (Nov 5, 2015)

Looks Great


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Fathers day gift.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

